# Verband Deutscher Architekten- und Ingenieurvereine



## TheChabon

¿Por qué es que 
_Verband Deutscher Architekten- und Ingenieurvereine _
(supongo) no quiere decir 
_Unión de Asociaciones de Arquitectos e Ingenier*o*_
que es lo que interpretaría yo si no supiera de qué se trata? ¿Por qué no se escribe _Ingenieur*e*vereine_? 

Las pronunciaciones para el singular y el plural serían exactamente las mismas también, ¿no?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, respecto de las las primeras partes de las palabras compuestas, es lamentablemnte una misconcepción muy difundida eso de que hay que tomar al pie de la letra las desinencias que tengan.

Lo cierto es que, por lo general, esas desinencias se rigen por factores que tienen que ver más que nada con el ritmo de la palabra o cuán fácil o difícil de pronunciar resulta ser el resultado.

Por lo general, el sentido exacto se entiende por experiencia, por lógica, o simplemente por el contexto.
En el caso de tu palabra, por ejemplo, un _Verein _es obviamente una asociación de varias o muchas personas, de modo que no puede existir por o para una única persona solamente.

También, muchas veces en las palabras compuestas, se emplean las _Fugenelemente_, cuya única función es igualmente el facilitar la pronunciación o hacer más natural el ritmo de la palabra.
En el caso de tu palabra, por ejemplo, creo que yo tendería a decir _Ingenieur*s*verein_ (porque me crié en el sur del área de habla alemana) - lo cual tampoco tendría ninguna función semántica.

Tres más de mis ejemplos favoritos:

_Sonn*en*aufgang _- donde, obviamente, sale un único sol solamente - nuestro sol, el Sol
_Kind*er*hand _- que, por lo general, le pertenece a un único niño solamente
_*Buch*messe _- donde claro que se puede ver y comprar muchísimo más de un único libro 



TheChabon said:


> ¿Por qué es que
> _Verband Deutscher Architekten- und Ingenieurvereine _
> (supongo) no quiere decir
> _Unión de Asociaciones de Arquitectos e Ingenier*o*_


En todo caso,  _Verband Deutscher Architekten- und Ingenieurvereine _es en realidad _der Verband Deutscher Architekten*vereine* und Ingenieurvereine,_ es decir, 
_la Unión de Asociaciones de Arquitectos y __*Asociaciones de* __Ingenier_os (es decir, tanto lo arquitectos como los ingenieros pueden tener sus asociaciones separadas, y estas después se juntan en la unión).





> Las pronunciaciones para el singular y el plural serían exactamente las  mismas también, ¿no?


Esta pregunta no la entiendo. ¿Al singular y plural de qué exactamente te referís aquí?
¿A que la única diferencia entre _Architektenverein*e* und Ingenieur(s)verein*e* _(plural) y_ Architekten*verein* und __Ingenieur(s)*verein*_(singlular) es la -e terminal? Si es así, así es.


----------



## TheChabon

Sidjanga said:


> En todo caso,  _Verband Deutscher Architekten- und Ingenieurvereine _es en realidad _der Verband Deutscher Architekten*vereine* und Ingenieurvereine,_



A eso iba mi pregunta sobre el plural y el singular --a que me parecía raro, sobre todo puestos uno al lado del otro, lo de usar para un caso el plural y para el otro el singular (arquitectos, ingeniero) para el mismo concepto. 

¿Debo entender entonces que  
_Ingenieurevereine_
le agregaría una sílaba en el medio, que traba la pronunciación y por eso directamente se usa la forma del singular?


----------



## Sidjanga

TheChabon said:


> A eso iba mi pregunta sobre el plural y el singular --a que me parecía raro, sobre todo puestos uno al lado del otro, lo de usar para un caso el plural y para el otro el singular (arquitectos, ingeniero) para el mismo concepto.
> 
> ¿Debo entender entonces que
> _Ingenieurevereine_
> le agregaría una sílaba en el medio, que traba la pronunciación y por eso directamente se usa la forma del singular?


No traba la pronunciacion -decir, se puede decir, pero no se dice  -, y no es un singular.

Como decia (siento no tener tildes en este teclado), lo de la forma de la primera parte del compuesto no tiene nada que ver con "singular" y "plural". No pienses en estas categorias en este contexto.

Las formas de las palabras que forman los compuestos se rigen por sus propias reglas (aunque no hay reglas claras, son tendencias mas que nada) y por lo general, la forma exacta que toman no tiene funcion gramatical. Es decir, que se diga _*Ingenieur*vereine _no significa que sea "singular". La palabra es asi, y punto.  La palabra _Ingenieur*e*vereine_ simplemente no existe, no se usa; la -e- seria "demasiado".

No trates de ver "singulares", "plurales" o "casos gramaticales" en la formas que toman los primeros integrantes de las palabras compuestas. 

Entiendo que, para alguien que no habla el aleman como lengua materna y se "crio" aprendiendo el idioma fijandose en formas de plurales y casos gramaticales, sea dificil despues olvidarse de todo eso al tratar con las palabras compouestas.

A veces, es un plural de verdad - _Lehrer- und Lehrer*innen*verband_, por ejemplo - pero en otros, como el del _Sonn*en*untergang_, claro que el -_en_- no expresa para nada un "plural". Es simplemente un _Fugenelement_.
Y depues hay palabras como _Gerechtigkeit*s*sinn_, donde la -_s_- obviamente no representa un genitivo, dado que el genitivo de _Gerechtigkeit_, siendo una palabre feminina, no tiene -_s_.

Total, no le atribuyas demasiada importancia a los _Fugenelemente_ - ademas de la pronunciacion. 
El resto es cuestion del contexto y de la experiencia con el idioma. (si buscas en Google, podrás encontrar mucho acerca de los _Fugenelmente_. Y creo que tambien ha habido (por lo menos) un hilo sobre eso en este foro -> funcion de busqueda).


----------



## TheChabon

Muchas gracias por la explicación. Me estaba volviendo loco buscándole una lógica.


----------



## Sidjanga

De nada. 

Más ejemplos:

Eine *Baum*schule ist immer für viele B*ä*um*e*.
Eine Frau*en*- oder M*ä*nn*er*hand gehört ebenso wie die Kinderhand nur _einer _*Frau *oder _einem _*Mann*.
An einer *Vorhang*stange können natürlich mehrere Vorh*ä*ng*e* hängen. Eine *Vorhängestange wird sie trotzdem nie.
In einer *Auto*werkstatt werden viele Auto*s* repariert.
Auch ein *Gast*haus ist natürlich ein Haus für viele G*ä*st*e*.
Jemanden, der eine *Geschichte *geschrieben hat, kann man dann als "den Geschicht*en*schreiber" bezeichnen. Das -n- ist hier nicht optional.
Und *Roman*autoren müssen sich natürlich nicht auf einen Roman beschränken, um so genannt zu werden.


----------

